# Cdnjennga have you found a breeder yet?



## Emily-By (Jul 17, 2009)

I cannot remember if you are getting a toy or a mini, lol.
Psst, when you find a good one send me a link lol! 'cause I'm pooped trying to find a good breeder, I dont think i've ever been lied to more in my life that during this 'adventure' lol 
Maybe we'll get siblings! lol Ugh!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

My hunt continues! I thought I had found one but it looks like her bitch didn't take, so I'm starting over.  I will definitely let you know once I have found someone who looks good - I'm (hopefully) getting a mini!


----------

